# Pet Sitter - Deceased Pet



## Pet owner 23 (6 mo ago)

Hi I am just wondering if anyone else has experienced any issues when their dog has gone for pet sitting and unfortunately been hit by a car in their care and killed? Any information would be useful.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry you've lost your poor dog in such awful circumstances.

I would imagine it depends on several factors- did the sitter have to dog under proper control, was the dog offlead, was the car driver not paying due care & attention, was anyone else (drivers, pedestrians) involved, etc.

It may have been an unavoidable tragedy on the part of the sitter, or the sitter could have been all or partly to blame, in this sort of scenario details are important.


----------



## Pet owner 23 (6 mo ago)

Thank you we are just tried to get all the details from the incident yesterday.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

You've said pet, do you mean a cat or dog? If it's a cat and the cat is normally allowed to roam, then no, it's nothing to do with the sitter. However if it was a dog then that's a totally different matter.


----------



## Pet owner 23 (6 mo ago)

Yes it is our dog our westie that unfortunately got hit.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm so very sorry. My dog was hit and killed by a car recently and it was the worst moment of my life. 
There must be some culpability, unless the car was out of control when they were walking along a road or something, but otherwise I expect the sitter does bear some responsibility. I'm assuming they have insurance? In which case that at least should pay for cremation etc. But of course won't bring your little dog back  If they are part of a bigger company I'd be contacting the manager or owner, if they are their own business then I'd expect them to be going above and beyond to help you through this.


----------



## Pet owner 23 (6 mo ago)

Thanks so much Sarah we are in shock right now that this has happened as she has never been away from us before either and this happened! I’m so sorry for your loss it really is the worst thing to happen they are part of the family and are our babies. Yes they have insurance so just trying to understand the process of what happens now as their insurance will not talk to us it will need to be claimed through them it appears.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Pet owner 23 said:


> Thanks so much Sarah we are in shock right now that this has happened as she has never been away from us before either and this happened! I’m so sorry for your loss it really is the worst thing to happen they are part of the family and are our babies. Yes they have insurance so just trying to understand the process of what happens now as their insurance will not talk to us it will need to be claimed through them it appears.


Yes they will need to claim as the dog was under their 'care' at the time and is in their name. 
I expect you are all in shock as well. Take care of yourselves, it's such an awful feeling, but with time it will get better, I promise. Allow yourselves to cry and grieve. Our pets are our family and their loss is no less felt then any other loss, and the fact we are supposed to protect them makes it worse I think. I really feel for you, what a sad situation.


----------

